# FF lens



## jacsul (Oct 25, 2012)

Is there a designation for full frame lenses or will any a-mount lens work for a ff body?


----------



## kathyt (Oct 25, 2012)

Not all lenses will work on a full frame.  Some lenses are designed for crop sensors.  What camera do you have?  Each lens company has a code on the box that will tell you if it is compatible.


----------



## jacsul (Oct 25, 2012)

I have an A-900


----------



## DiskoJoe (Oct 25, 2012)

Zeiss or minolta are all full frame. There are a few select sigma lenses in A-mount that work on full frame and some sony lens. 

But no, you cannot use just any a-mount on a full frame.


----------



## cosmonaut (Oct 25, 2012)

These are all full frame.
Full frame lenses | Lenses by type | Sony
You can use cropped sensor lenses but the camera will change and shoot 11 megapixel as it will only be using part of the sensor. So really no point.


----------

